# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Cung le

## DanB

Cung le v belfort november 19 . . .he hasnt fought in a while and is getting old(39) but should still destroy belfort and shake up 185 division and mabey even give silva a decent fight?

----------


## rockinred

Brother!! No way...lay off the dope.  :Wink/Grin: 

Vitor is going to knock him out guaranteed. Bad mix for him since he is a striker. Don't think anyone in the MW can exchange with Vitor.

----------


## DanB

Haha ive been off it a while mabey thats d problem. . . .?i still gona say cung gona hammer him just wish this had happened 2 yr ago

----------


## Twist

Cung Le is one of my favorite fighters. I wanna say he'll kill belfort but the thing is Cung is old and pretty much out of the game now. Also Vitor has been training for Silva so you know he's not rusty.

----------


## DanB

I know what your saying thats why i wish he came to ufc couple years ago but im hoping raw talent and experience will prevail for him its fight im most looking forward to at the minute

----------


## rockinred

> I know what your saying thats why i wish he came to ufc couple years ago but im hoping raw talent and experience will prevail for him its fight im most looking forward to at the minute


Dan, maybe his talent can get him a victory which i beg to differ on my boy Vitor... but, Vitor is the most senior veteran in the UFC still fighting to date. So experience will go in Vitor's direction.

----------


## DanB

yes your right belfort is undoubtly more experienced in ufc/mma but he has lost nearly half of his fights and while some of these have been to some of the best in ufc i.e. corture , liddell , silva while le on the other hand has competed and won in the highest level in kickboxing and held various titles which is the experience i was refering to and the experience i believe that will come into play if belfort trys to stand and trade with him. . . .it has the potential to be a memorable fight

----------


## plisk

Dont think Vitor has the goods anymore to be honest.

----------


## KASPER

Vitor got hurt Wanderlei is in now.

----------


## Ashop

> Vitor got hurt Wanderlei is in now.


Are you serious? I had not heard this yet.

----------


## KASPER

Serious Bro

Shogun vs Henderson main event
Le vs Wanderiel co-main event

----------


## DanB

neither have i . . . .interesting, cung le has to be strong favourite now

----------


## plisk

TBH Vitor wouldn't have the heart anyway.

Vitor is a very, very good fighter - against mediocre opponents. But when faced with a technically proficient and athletic fighter, he goes to water.

----------


## paleocaveman

If Cung was in his prime he _may_ be able to give Silva a competitive fight.

----------


## Times Roman

Cung Le ten years ago was a force to be reckoned with.

But father time has caught up with him and he will not be able to give his A game.

----------

